# Demorest or Tivy Bicycles



## kshimp41 (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking for Demorest or Tivy  Bicycles from Williamsport, Pa.  Also, any headbadges, advertising items or catalogs.


----------



## kshimp41 (Aug 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## kshimp41 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## kshimp41 (Nov 3, 2020)

Still looking.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 3, 2021)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401242257426

I had one like this but in way better condition. I think I sold it on Ebay about 10 years ago for around $100.


----------



## kshimp41 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks, I have one.  That price on ebay is crazy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

Do you have a bat tip tray Kirby?  I owned one of those years ago when I was a kid.


----------



## kshimp41 (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes, I have one.  Thanks.


----------

